# My secret to growing a BIG puppy



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is what Bentley really eats...you didn't really think he got this big on kibble did you?? LOL


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That is too funny!


Well if munching on body parts causes LARGE puppies, Lexx should be mammoth by now!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol!! Gotta find some of that at the butcher for Molly


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting that photo. LOL.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Gave up on kibble and switched to raw I see


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

Tooooo cute! Perfect halloween pic!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Hahaha!!! Too cute! (looking to make sure I have both mine)


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

You had to know I'd cave for the raw diet, right?? LOL


GoldenCamper said:


> Gave up on kibble and switched to raw I see


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

LOL...If it were me...I would take him for a walk with it in his mouth...but then I'm weird like that and would find it funny to see the looks and hear the comments...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He really took that "land shark" thing seriously! lol


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

ROFL! Great pic! And, I ditto everyone else's comments! LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

You planted a seed so I actually let him carry it in his mouth for his AM walk, so fun! We had cars honking at us LOL


Mayve said:


> LOL...If it were me...I would take him for a walk with it in his mouth...but then I'm weird like that and would find it funny to see the looks and hear the comments...


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

haha thats awesome!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

RAW, where do you get the body parts from? HA!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Oops!! DH was in the backyard tossing the hand for Bentley to fetch, I heard screams and ran out there. The little neighbor girl age 2 yrs old saw it and started screaming.
Those neighbors are new here....I think the hand will be an inside toy for now LOL


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Donors....LOL


goldensrbest said:


> RAW, where do you get the body parts from? HA!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG, that little girl, got scared too death,imagine her telling her parents.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Ya, not the best way to introduce yourself to new neighbors! Looks like I better get in the kitchen and start baking some cookies......LOT'S of cookies 


goldensrbest said:


> OMG, that little girl, got scared too death,imagine her telling her parents.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

That's one way to keep the neighbor kids out of the yard... Meanwhile it's taken me 30 minutes to type this with my toes... Time to look into that voice recognition software


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Imagine if you had a wood chipper humming away at the time  I know, I'm bad :curtain:


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Lol at everyone's comments

I must say Bentley is sure looking plump I knew it wasn't just kibble in that tummy 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am rolling around and cracking up (know my co-workers think I have lost it for sure). This is one of the most funny threads. 

Bentley get the leg next time, it is more meaty!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

How about posting a sign in your backyard...Pet the Dog at Your Own Risk! Or maybe Beware Our Dog Plays Rough! It sure is authentic looking.

Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Too funny! I have a sign on the front fence that says "Beware: Disturbed dog lives here that refuses to take her medication"

I baked cookies to take next door to introduce myself to new neighbors and apologize for scaring her baby. They are from Iraq, the wife's English isn't very good but the husband was saying that they were worried when they saw the sign and LARGE Ky, then the hand today. They said they don't have dogs as pets in Iraq so I guess it's culture shock.
Broadway Bentley didn't help matters LOL
He explained it to his wife and she "kind of" smiled at me. Actually I think she's having buyers remorse right about now :doh:



FeatherRiverSam said:


> How about posting a sign in your backyard...Pet the Dog at Your Own Risk! Or maybe Beware Our Dog Plays Rough! It sure is authentic looking.
> 
> Pete


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

The baby was on her swing when I took the dogs out a bit ago, she stated crying when she saw Bentley so mom took her back in the house.
Oh man...I've really done it this time :doh:


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> The baby was on her swing when I took the dogs out a bit ago, she stated crying when she saw Bentley so mom took her back in the house.
> Oh man...I've really done it this time :doh:


Am I the only mean one that chuckled at the thought of that?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

It would probably be funny to me too if i didn't live next door to somebody that now thinks my little puppy is a killer LOL


ScottyUSN said:


> Am I the only mean one that chuckled at the thought of that?


It


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Such a funny picture! You should enter it in a Halloween contest!


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> It would probably be funny to me too if i didn't live next door to somebody that now thinks my little puppy is a killer LOL
> It


I'd wager you will get a laugh out of this soon. 

I made me think of a Navy buddy of mine who we were stationed in Hawaii together 25 years ago. Both retired now, but this now adult twins where toddlers then have one memory of living in Hawaii... It being jumped on and played with by 4 GR puppies. Initially the twin girls were scared and I was apologetic as they cried.. A few days later they came over almost daily to play with the pups with giggles and laughs. And now as adults the only memory of living on the island.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ScottyUSN said:


> I'd wager you will get a laugh out of this soon.
> 
> I made me think of a Navy buddy of mine who we were stationed in Hawaii together 25 years ago. Both retired now, but this now adult twins where toddlers then have one memory of living in Hawaii... It being jumped on and played with by 4 GR puppies. Initially the twin girls were scared and I was apologetic as they cried.. A few days later they came over almost daily to play with the pups with giggles and laughs. And now as adults the only memory of living on the island.


I took more really cute pics of him playing with it in the house today, I think that's funny but I'm a bit mortified about scaring a 2 yr old...I hope she isn't in therapy for the next 18 yrs because of my puppy LOL


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I took more really cute pics of him playing with it in the house today, I think that's funny but I'm a bit mortified about scaring a 2 yr old...I hope she isn't in therapy for the next 18 yrs because of my puppy LOL


Me too but seriously. She will grow and I hope they will laugh about it when she is old enough to have developed a sense of humor. 

What about your trauma? They should bring you cookies. I suggest Ladyfingers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I love the hand! The people need to get over it!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

If we got trick or treaters, I would want Max to greet them with that hand in his mouth.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Reminds me of a story I heard from when I was little (too young to remember it!)
We had chickens when I was growing up and one day my dad was out butchering chickens using his old marine corps machete from Vietnam.
The little neighbor girl kept bugging him to help. After several minutes of this, my dad finally relented and had the girl hold the chicken by the feet while he steadied the head on a chopping block.
As many people know chickens will keep moving after they are beheaded for a little while.
The chicken started flapping and the little girl raised her arms screaming (still holding onto the chicken for a little bit).
The girls mother looked outside to see my father holding a machete next to her blood covered daughter.
Needless to say, she was never allowed to come over to play anymore.....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> Too funny! I have a sign on the front fence that says "Beware: Disturbed dog lives here that refuses to take her medication"
> 
> I baked cookies to take next door to introduce myself to new neighbors and apologize for scaring her baby. They are from Iraq, the wife's English isn't very good but the husband was saying that they were worried when they saw the sign and LARGE Ky, then the hand today. They said they don't have dogs as pets in Iraq so I guess it's culture shock.
> Broadway Bentley didn't help matters LOL
> He explained it to his wife and she "kind of" smiled at me. Actually I think she's having buyers remorse right about now :doh:


I hope they also understand the holiday Halloween...


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Jennifer1 said:


> Reminds me of a story I heard from when I was little (too young to remember it!)
> We had chickens when I was growing up and one day my dad was out butchering chickens using his old marine corps machete from Vietnam.
> The little neighbor girl kept bugging him to help. After several minutes of this, my dad finally relented and had the girl hold the chicken by the feet while he steadied the head on a chopping block.
> As many people know chickens will keep moving after they are beheaded for a little while.
> ...



Maybe I'm sick but that seriously made me LOL...


----------

